# Summer Boarding Trip 2012



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

Come to New Zealand. You won't regret it!


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm leaning towards that, heard some great things...i'll be around for a couple months and i'm just worried that the mountain is not big enough to entertain me for that long...and there are no trees


----------



## Gavzilla (Apr 12, 2012)

What are Chile and Argentinas seasons, what months do is it start and finish.

I'm looking into doing a lot of travelling over the next fews years entirely based around Snowboarding and Wakeboarding. I just can't keep doing it without making some money. Heard you can make good money teaching English in Chile. A thread discussing different ways to fund long Snowboarding trips could prove useful cool:


----------



## Gavzilla (Apr 12, 2012)

sil3nt said:


> Come to New Zealand. You won't regret it!


Tell me more sil3nt

sell it to me baby!


----------



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

SamKatz said:


> I'm leaning towards that, heard some great things...i'll be around for a couple months and i'm just worried that the mountain is not big enough to entertain me for that long...and there are no trees


Grab a Ruapehu season pass and do a mix of North and South riding. Ski New Zealand's largest skiing area - Mt Ruapehu.


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

Gavzilla said:


> What are Chile and Argentinas seasons, what months do is it start and finish.
> 
> I'm looking into doing a lot of travelling over the next fews years entirely based around Snowboarding and Wakeboarding. I just can't keep doing it without making some money. Heard you can make good money teaching English in Chile. A thread discussing different ways to fund long Snowboarding trips could prove useful cool:



So I'm an international teacher and that's exactly how I fund my trips. I've looked into Chile a lot and unfortunately from what I gathered south America doesn't pay very much money. Around $800 US a month which covers living because its cheap but its not enough for travel costs. Asia pays a lot, Korea, Japan and China but you have to look hard for the good jobs because many of them have shitty vacation. University has the best vacation, I get about 5 months paid vacay but they are the most sought out jobs so usually you have to put in time at a shittier school until you gain enough experience to get a uni job. Although if you have a masters degree your set.


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

sil3nt said:


> Grab a Ruapehu season pass and do a mix of North and South riding. Ski New Zealand's largest skiing area - Mt Ruapehu.


If you were choosing between Cardrona and Mt Ruapehu what would you go with? Mt Ruapehu looks awesome, access to two mountains which are individually bigger then Cardrona and a ton of backcountry access. Hmmmm


----------



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

I have never been to the south island. Have snowboarded on Ruapehu the last 2-3 years.

Season runs longer at Ruapehu than it does at Cardrona.

Ruapehu is one mountain, two skifields (plus a private ski field - different pass).

Ruapehu is not a powder mountain. It is all exposed and any powder gets blown off straight away 90% of the time. Expect a lot of ice especially in the back country early on in the season. Best time to go if you are into back country would be spring (late August onwards).

They don't exactly run a great park at either ski field. Maybe a few big jumps and a couple of boxes and rails. Nothing to get excited over.

Plenty of natural features though!

If you are after quality snow go Cardrona.

If you want a long season with awesome back country go Ruapehu.

At Ruapehu you can climb to the summit and board down to the other skifield. Here is a video from the summit down to Turoa Mt Ruapehu, Turoa Summit GoPro HD pole cam - YouTube 

Both ski fields on Ruapehu are large so its easy to avoid crowded runs.

Sorry don't know much about Cardrona!


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

sil3nt said:


> I have never been to the south island. Have snowboarded on Ruapehu the last 2-3 years.
> 
> Season runs longer at Ruapehu than it does at Cardrona.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude solid advice.... I've been scouring the internet for information and I was interested in Rupehu because apparently it gets more then twice the amount of snowfall then Cardrona, but if it all blows off the mountain then that's useless... hmmmm


----------



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

SamKatz said:


> Thanks dude solid advice.... I've been scouring the internet for information and I was interested in Rupehu because apparently it gets more then twice the amount of snowfall then Cardrona, but if it all blows off the mountain then that's useless... hmmmm


The powder blows off but it can get a solid base like last season. In fact while a good base will extend the season it can fill in any natural features so the runs can get boring. This was pretty much the only powder day they had last year Turoa August 16 pow day - YouTube


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Woould like to jump in on the convo - season is done here in Cali and looking to continue boarding in the southern hemisphere somewhere...anywhere that is good. Leaning toward Chile/Argentina but hadn't considered NZ. Looking for powder. Hmmmm....


----------



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

Wangta said:


> Woould like to jump in on the convo - season is done here in Cali and looking to continue boarding in the southern hemisphere somewhere...anywhere that is good. Leaning toward Chile/Argentina but hadn't considered NZ. Looking for powder. Hmmmm....


Best Skiing in New Zealand | Best Ski Resort NZ


----------

